# Massenweise Mückenlarven am und im Filter



## rosenkranz (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe gestern mal meine filter begutachtet, und habe festgestellt das ich am Patronenfilter sowie an Frischwasserausgänge einige Mückenlarven leben! Es sidn so schwarze quirliege __ Würmer.

Ich habe sie einmal mit heißem Wasser entfernt, da der Anblick nicht wirklich schön ist! Aber jetzt sind sie wieder da!

Was kann man da nochmachen?

Ist das jetzt schlimm oder kann ich das so lassen?

gruß


----------



## woodi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Massenweise Mückenlarven am und im Filter*

Hallo,
also was besseres kann Dir doch garnicht passieren .
Die Mückenlarven sind das perfekte Proteinfutter für Kois und vor allem für die Jungen wenn du welche hast.
Ich schabe sie alle zwei tage ab in ein sieb und dann zu den Jungkois rein 
die freuen sich wie Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag.

lg Andree


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Massenweise Mückenlarven am und im Filter*

Hallöle!
Bei mir können die Mücken gar nicht so schnell "produzieren" wie meine Fischis futtern!


----------



## Klausile (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Massenweise Mückenlarven am und im Filter*

Hallo Rosenkranz,

lass dich bitte nicht verführen und gib irgen ein Mittel gegen Mücken ins Wasser.
Den Koi oder Goldis soll es angeblich nichts machen, aber viele andere Tiere im Teich würden davon auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Also nimm die Mückenlarven als ein Teil der Natur.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Massenweise Mückenlarven am und im Filter*

Hei, hängen die Mückenlarven fest? Dann können es Kriebelmücken sein... die sind eklig, die beißen einem ein Stück Fleisch aus der Wade, wenn sie drankommen...Immer schön abrubbeln und die Fische fressen lassen...
Dafür bin selbst ich zuwenig Biotopfan
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelmücken
VG Biotopfan


----------



## rosenkranz (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Massenweise Mückenlarven am und im Filter*

hab jetzt kein Foto gemacht aber es ist so das diese Vicher mit einer seite an den Patronen, wasserrohre etc kleben, und diese regelrecht abkratzen muss!

Aber das Foto von wikipedia passt da schon ganz gut



gruß


----------

